# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Internet Explorer – наиболее уязвимый компонент Windows

## CyberWriter

Специалисты антивирусной компании ESET проанализировали кибератаки на программные продукты Microsoft за 2014 год. Наибольшее число уязвимостей, закрытых Microsoft в своих продуктах, пришлось на браузер Internet Explorer версий 6-11 – 243 уязвимости.
Это почти в два раза больше, чем в 2013 году. Закрытые уязвимости принадлежат к типу «удаленное исполнение кода» и использовались злоумышленниками для скрытой установки вредоносного ПО на компьютеры пользователей.
Ряд закрытых уязвимостей в продуктах Microsoft эксплуатировался во вредоносных кампаниях, включая так называемые state-sponsored атаки (кибероружие). В частности, осенью 2014 года специалисты ESET представили данные исследования троянаBlackEnergy. Он использовался для кражи данных корпоративных пользователей из стран Восточной Европы и распространялся с помощью 0day-уязвимости CVE-2014-4114 в операционных системах Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8 и 8.1, а также RT.
Заметную роль в ландшафте угроз информационной безопасности в 2014 году играли drive-by download атаки, которые используются злоумышленниками для скрытой установки вредоносных программ через эксплойты, а также Privilege Escalation(LPE) атаки, позволяющие повысить права атакующих в системе.
«В 2014 году Microsoft внедрила в Internet Explorer и другие продукты ряд нововведений с целью повышения безопасности, – комментирует Артем Баранов, ведущий вирусный аналитик ESET. – Тем не менее, вирусная лаборатория ESET уже неоднократно сообщала о необходимости использования режима Enhanced Protected Mode в IE, особенно в связке с 64-битной версией Windows 8.1. Это позволит существенно поднять планку безопасности при использовании этих продуктов».

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Специалисты антивирусной компании ESET проанализировали кибератаки на программные продукты Microsoft за 2014 год.





> Наибольшее число уязвимостей, закрытых Microsoft в своих продуктах, пришлось на браузер Internet Explorer версий 6-11 – 243 уязвимости.


То есть, открыли сайт MS и посчитали количество закрытых уязвимостей. В стиле компании Eset, продолжайте в том же духе.

----------

